
Show HN: ekill – Like xkill, but for annoying web page elements - rhardih
https://github.com/rhardih/ekill
======
scrollaway
If you're using ublock origin on Chromium, you already have this.

Go to chrome://extensions/shortcuts and set a shortcut on "Enter element
zapper mode".

I set it to ctrl+shift+q because I kept accidentally closing my browser and I
needed something to override it ...

~~~
rhardih
Would you look at that. I've actually been using uBlock since forever, but had
no idea it could do that. Oh well, I guess sometimes you just can't see the
forest for trees.

~~~
gota
I'd love for the extension to collect what elements are being killed by other
users and kill them automatically for me. Specially on mobile.

I don't think that feature exists anywhere else and seems a trivial
implementation of collaborative filtering to decide what to delete
preemptively for each user.

~~~
rhardih
That would be an awesome feature, but would mean sticking your hand into the
whole data-collection/user privacy/GDPR rats nest. Not a ship I'm too keen to
captain.

------
Zekio
Well if you already use uBlock Origin you have multiple mode like this all
with possible custom hotkeys if you want something like this

~~~
dikiaap
And if you want to hide the cookie notices, just check Fanboy’s Cookiemonster
List in the Annoyances section.

~~~
pmontra
Thanks. I use it a lot to hide sticky menus, the open in app button of sites
hosted on Medium and more or less everything that wastes space on the screen
of my phone.

------
sp332
For Firefox, there's Nuke Anything Enhanced [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/nuke-anything...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/nuke-anything-enhanced) The removals are temporary though.
There used to be an addon called "Remove it permanently", but I guess it
didn't make the transition to a web extension.

For a general slide-in/pop-up blocker, try Kill It
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/kill-
it/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/kill-it/)

~~~
thedailymail
Thanks for this! I've been using Kill Sticky
[https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/) and am now
looking forward to an expanded arsenal in the fight against anti-human web
elements.

------
mkingston
For any tridactyl
([https://github.com/tridactyl/tridactyl](https://github.com/tridactyl/tridactyl))
users out there: ;k

------
dmos62
Great idea. I found Saka Key [0], an extension (Chrome and Firefox) for
general re/binding of keyboard shortcuts, similar to the various vim
extensions, but more general, though it has two vim variants amongst the
binding templates. Seems well done. I've felt dissappointed by the other vim
extensions. Maybe I'll be able to bind the ublock origin zapper.

[0] [https://key.saka.io/](https://key.saka.io/)

------
fiatjaf
Use [http://prebake.eu/](http://prebake.eu/) for uBlock Origin on Firefox.

~~~
nopslides
To anybody wondering, the link in parent is for a filtering list that blocks
annoying EU cookie notifications on websites. I had been wishing for this so
thanks for sharing.

------
1999
I had a bookmarklet that did this that I've lost ... I'm interested in it if
anyone here has it.

~~~
rhardih
Someone opened an issue with just such a thing:

[https://github.com/rhardih/ekill/issues/1](https://github.com/rhardih/ekill/issues/1)

~~~
1999
Thanks, that is close to what I had.

------
amelius
The web-application can tell when you have deleted elements (and in some cases
might even crash, and perhaps even deliberately).

How this should _really_ work is by maintaining two DOMs, one which the
application sees, and one which the user sees.

~~~
rhardih
> This is half-baked

Half baked is an understatement, but I guess it works sorta-ok for a half-day
project. Pull requests are very welcome though!

------
egonschiele
<3 this idea!

------
Myrmornis
I've been happy to discover that AdBlock can be used to do this, though
perhaps less slickly than this extension.

------
xrd
It doesn't kill the clock in my toolbar on osx. That's what I came for.

~~~
chki
I'm not sure why you thought that would be possible, as it says "web elements"
in the title.

~~~
muthdra
I'm using it on Android and it's not killing the robocalls I often receive.
That's what I came for.

~~~
rhardih
I use it to feed my pet rock and now it's never hungry!

